

Amaya Gaming In Deal To Buy PokerStars For $4.9 Billion - beakermuppet
http://www.forbes.com/sites/nathanvardi/2014/06/12/amaya-gaming-in-deal-to-buy-pokerstars-for-4-9-billion/

======
beakermuppet
And the founder still can't set a foot inside the U.S.

